# Phrag. Bouley Bay 4N



## Silvan (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi all, here's my handicaped Bouley Bay.. poor thing as suffered from my february busy schedule..one of the flower didn't produce any petals..gulp..
Lesson learned.. 
Oh and I've added a pic of it's first flowering (winter 2011) enjoy! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 26, 2012)

Flowers have a nice stance!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 26, 2012)

Aumaillegode!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fabuleux!

I am jealous!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 26, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## Hera (Feb 26, 2012)

Really pretty. I like the width of the petals and the dorsal.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice color! Yay besseae hybrids! Where did you get a 4N from?


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 26, 2012)

very nice,it will grow into a huge plant


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2012)

:smitten:I didn't know Bouley Bay was that color!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 27, 2012)

Lovely color!!! Jean


----------



## e-spice (Feb 27, 2012)

A real beauty!


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Feb 27, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Silvan (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks all for your nice comments 



Erythrone said:


> Aumaillegode!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fabuleux!
> 
> I am jealous!



lol..I was waiting for an update on your red sky to say that!!! 

I wasn't expecting that color either Dot. I was expecting some kind of coral color and when it first flowered with this sort of raspberry color (man, can I write color another time..lol) I wasn't sure it was a Bouley Bay, but it doesn't look like anything else..anyway, maybe if it flowers during summer it will be of a different... shade or tint? ..or color .. 

And as for size, well it only matured one growth during this cycle, so it'll be a long time before it get big and when it does well I'll devide or get rid of some of my noid cymbidium bought at home depot for extra space ..lol

I got it from piping rock orchids


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2012)

Good acquisition.


----------



## Dido (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice one congrats


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 27, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! I have one of these too. I hope mine looks as lovely as yours when it flowers.


----------



## Gilda (Feb 27, 2012)

Stunning color !! :clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 27, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> *Aumaillegode*!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...!



Great orthography  Jean


----------



## quaker (Feb 27, 2012)

A very lovely well grown phrag.

Ed


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 27, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Great orthography  Jean



I know... I write French very well !

:rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 27, 2012)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2012)

Silvan said:


> ...I wasn't expecting that color either Dot. I was expecting some kind of coral color and when it first flowered with this sort of raspberry color (man, can I write color another time..lol) I wasn't sure it was a Bouley Bay, but it doesn't look like anything else..anyway, maybe if it flowers during summer it will be of a different... shade or tint? ..or color ..
> ...



Well, you've certainly spoiled me. I will be looking for a Bouley Bay, and if it's not that color, I will be very disappointed!


----------



## Silvan (Feb 28, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Well, you've certainly spoiled me. I will be looking for a Bouley Bay, and if it's not that color, I will be very disappointed!



lol..for some reason I feel pressured 

It's not an expensive hybrid..it was good for a beginner like me  So if it's not the same color you won't have any difficulty to sell it back to someone...
and get another one! lol :wink:


----------



## Shiva (Feb 28, 2012)

Very lovely flowers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 28, 2012)

Silvan said:


> lol..for some reason I feel pressured
> 
> It's not an expensive hybrid..it was good for a beginner like me  So if it's not the same color you won't have any difficulty to sell it back to someone...
> and get another one! lol :wink:



Well, Quebec isn't very far from Michigan........


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful , the colour is unusual, but I love the width of the petals. Mine is in bloom, also 4n but the petals aren't so wide


----------



## Silvan (Mar 1, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Well, Quebec isn't very far from Michigan........



Great! You can come and teach me how to take nice pictures like yours :wink:


----------



## Silvan (Mar 1, 2012)

smartie2000 said:


> Beautiful , the colour is unusual, but I love the width of the petals. Mine is in bloom, also 4n but the petals aren't so wide



Hum.. and yur not posting pictures because?? oke:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 1, 2012)

Very nice one! Great growing too...


----------



## koshki (Mar 1, 2012)

Lovely! They look like a pretty pair of ballet slippers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2012)

Silvan said:


> Great! You can come and teach me how to take nice pictures like yours :wink:



Or better yet, you can come here...


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 9, 2012)

Silvan said:


> Hum.. and yur not posting pictures because?? oke:



....k give me a few days  .... the second bud just openned


----------



## Silvan (Mar 11, 2012)

smartie2000 said:


> ....k give me a few days  .... the second bud just openned



Great! There's not a lot of Bouley Bay pictures around, so it will be a great addition !!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Great looking flowers. I've had Phrags open without petals in the past. My thoughts go back to the Mg concentration that I've played a round with. Too high and I got strongly colored flowers but quite often they would be distorted too.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice! My Bouley Bay always was a bit more yellow.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 11, 2012)

Just posted it: 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24754

Perhaps our plants are sibblings?


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 11, 2012)

Silvan, I am also wondering if your plant is something else...

Maybe it is Acker's Charm?
http://www.enlightenedorchids.com/PhragGallery.htm

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15687&highlight=rosy+charm+grande


----------



## Silvan (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, when you don't consider the color of mine, the overall shape of the flower is the same as Fren's Bouley Bay... As for the Rosy Charm, well the petals are shorter, plus an open pouch with the spotting that comes from the sargentianum parentage and the overal shape of the plant that comes from the schlimii parent.. My plant as more of a grande looking leaves (long, wide and a bit on the floppy side) .. I think I'll ask Glen to know if he has other Bouley BAy's that flowered the same color as mine.. Maybe it's cultural.


----------



## Silvan (Mar 11, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Great looking flowers. I've had Phrags open without petals in the past. My thoughts go back to the Mg concentration that I've played a round with. Too high and I got strongly colored flowers but quite often they would be distorted too.



I do tend to go Mg crazy when my plants start to flower 'cause the leaves always seems to get too yellow at that moment .. But it's his second flowering and this year I didn't water and fertilize regularly ..my plants since january got watered every 7 to 10days..now I'm back on track.. At it's first flowering when I saw it had a raspberry tint, I thought that it was due to the phosporus in my fertilizer mixed with the cool temperature..now since it didn't get the same care
as last year, I think I just happen to have a special plant


----------



## Silvan (Mar 11, 2012)

smartie2000 said:


> Just posted it:
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24754
> 
> Perhaps our plants are sibblings?



They have the same parentage, so I guess they are


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd get ahold of Glen on the ID of your plant. Yours is IMHO too far off from Fren's plant. Her pouch opening flares outward as in Grande. The spotting in the pouch is inline with a Grande hybrid as is the color. I'm betting your pink color is coming form a schlimii grandparent somewhere. I looked at my Schroderae and even it has way more spotting in the pouch then your flowers.
PS. as a side note; its Schroderae & Calurum that will bloom flowers w/o petals. I haven't seen this in any of my other hybrids.


----------



## Silvan (Mar 11, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> I'd get ahold of Glen on the ID of your plant. Yours is IMHO too far off from Fren's plant. Her pouch opening flares outward as in Grande. The spotting in the pouch is inline with a Grande hybrid as is the color. I'm betting your pink color is coming form a schlimii grandparent somewhere. I looked at my Schroderae and even it has way more spotting in the pouch then your flowers.
> PS. as a side note; its Schroderae & Calurum that will bloom flowers w/o petals. I haven't seen this in any of my other hybrids.



My first thought was :"It's a Schroderae".. but the Bouley Bay is half the price of this hybrid. So I thought that it wouldn't be a very profitable mistake for the seller, so I discarded the idea.. 

Ps.: Your Schroderae is simply amazing!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 11, 2012)

Silvan, you are right. I don't think it is Acker's Charm anymore... But I don't recognize Bouley Bay too!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 11, 2012)

If yours is a Schroderae then it is a special one. I have two different clones and neither have ever held more then two flowers at a time.


----------



## Silvan (Mar 11, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> If yours is a Schroderae then it is a special one. I have two different clones and neither have ever held more then two flowers at a time.



It's because your two plants are Albopurpureum.. 
Like I've said, I compared before with other hybrids and since I didn't find the exact flower, I came to the conclusion that it was what the label said it was ... for now


----------



## e-spice (Mar 11, 2012)

After looking at this a little more, I would definitely suspect it is not Bouley Bay (Grande x Eric Young). At the very least, with that purple color, there is some schlimii in the background. I suspect though, that it might be kovachii. I know there are a lot of kovachii x wallisii out there. Could this be kovachii x wallisii?

e-spice


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 12, 2012)

I will compare with my Andean Tears .
Silvan's plant does not have the pouch of kovachii x wallisii (shape is much rounder sith a lot of dot) 
The dorsal is too straight too (hooded in mine). Staminoide is different... Color is much more pink too..


----------



## Silvan (Mar 12, 2012)

Andean Tears? I wish!!! lol
Well there's no wallisii x kovachii listed in the piping rock orchids website and I have a big Andean Tears and the plant is more compact and the leaves way darker on it .. I'll take a side by side pic to show you what I mean.. I've sent an email to Glen too, we'll see 
I too, think there's some schlimii somewhere, since when I look at my Suzanne Decker pics, the pouch and dots in it looks similar to it...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2012)

It's funny but when I first saw it I thought it had some Pk color!  Its definitely a better than normal color for a Bouley Bay! I think you should send it to NYC for further analysis!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 12, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Or better yet, you can come here...



Hey! Why don't we all rent a bus and go stay with Dot a couple of days.
Wow! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2012)

Shiva said:


> Hey! Why don't we all rent a bus and go stay with Dot a couple of days.
> Wow! :drool:


Well, that will be fun! :clap:


----------



## Silvan (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's a comparaison pic of my Andean Tears and Bouley Bay 
(Andean Tears on the left), As you can see, the Andean Tears has a more compact stature (2 old grows and 4 new ones)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Silvan (Mar 13, 2012)

and here 2close-up pics of the flower that has no petals.. I kinda like it actually.. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And as anyone ever saw the flower of the Phrag. America (Bouley Bay x kovachii) ?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, there's a photo on the Orchidview/H.P. Norton's website. these blooms look somewhat similar.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 14, 2012)

Eric, are you talking about Phrag America? (Les Dirouilles x kovachii)

http://www.orchidview.com/photo_gallery/America.jpg


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 14, 2012)

Silvan said:


> Here's a comparaison pic of my Andean Tears and Bouley Bay
> (Andean Tears on the left), As you can see, the Andean Tears has a more compact stature (2 old grows and 4 new ones)
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. That's not Andean Tears' foliage ....

...........nor flower....When I take a look at the few plants of that grex that bloomed, I am pretty sure it is not the same

Here si the plant shown by Phragmatic (it bears a marvellous flower), from the Jardin Botanique de Montréal
























My own plant :
















Of course, I didn't see pics of other Andean Tears.


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 14, 2012)

Spectacular flowering! I like it. It recall me Phrag schroederea which here does not want to flourish.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Eric, are you talking about Phrag America?


Silvan was.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2012)

Love that pink thing!


----------



## Silvan (Mar 14, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Silvan was.



Sorry, I meant Perusian Beauty (Bouley Bay x kovachii) 

Anyway, Glen Decker thinks it's a Acker's Charm 4N (Rosy Charm4N 'Pink Flare' x Grande4N 'Vista') ..Well a google search brought me to a plant Goldenrose posted here and personaly I don't think they look alike.. Now I think it looks more like a Belle Hougue Point... anyway, I guess that one of my favorite phrag 
is a noid..


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 15, 2012)

Acker's Charm... That is what I was thinking... 

Silvain, I agree plant's Rose looks somewhat different. Is it a 4N ?

Maybe you should asd Chuck Acker?


----------

